

Teeworlds for Mac, Windows, and Linux - dyscrete
http://teeworlds.com

======
nathanb
What I appreciate -- and I realize this is a bit more meta than about the game
itself -- is that when it says "for Linux", it really means "for Linux" and
not "for some specific versions of Ubuntu and maybe a 32-bit Red Hat thrown in
for good measure".

The game is actually in the package manager for my distro, but just for fun I
downloaded the binary off the site. I ran it. It worked.

That's an amazing technical achievement that many cross-platform games today
(even the commercial ones) have not managed to attain.

Massive props.

~~~
mwfunk
The thing is, there's really is no such thing as a generic "for Linux". It's
not just a matter of packaging systems, although that's a factor too. If it's
anything nontrivial, it'll be linked against certain versions of certain
libraries, and which libraries and which versions it depends on will prevent
it from running (out of the box, at least) on distros which don't have those
versions of those libraries.

I didn't look at the binary, but another commenter implied that it achieved
this portability via static linking. This does get rid of a lot of the
dependency issues that might cause problems, but it's not a solution either.
You do not want everything to be statically linked, that would be a nightmare.

~~~
randallsquared
"You do not want everything to be statically linked, that would be a
nightmare."

For a desktop system, you really do. The space and storage drawbacks are
history with modern systems; the only remaining issue is that a user has to
wait for the developer of their application to release a new version to get
security updates, and that's not nearly as much an issue for a desktop system,
where a user can just choose not to use software that's not updated promptly.

~~~
JoshTriplett
So you don't mind downloading a gigabyte of updated packages every time libc
is updated?

------
hrkristian
This was fun! Anyone else feel this is kind of a real-time Worms 2D?

Wonderful to see "Download for Linux" on the frontpage, even better to see
it's available in the Arch repos.

Where is the donation button, though?

~~~
evoloution
Yeah it does look like RT Worms 2D but I think the real first game of this
genre was Liero [http://www.liero.be/](http://www.liero.be/) Pixelated but
fast and responsive as console games (ex SNES). I have spent countless hours
in the past playing Liero with my brother on the same monitor sharing a
keyboard. Fun times :)

~~~
sehugg
There's also an open source Liero:
[http://www.openlierox.net/](http://www.openlierox.net/)

~~~
albertzeyer
Thanks for mentioning that game! :) (I'm one of the core developers, from our
small team of mainly 3 devs, where all of us are currently busy with other
things.)

A while ago, I also added support to load TeeWorlds levels. Also, Gusanos
level/scripting support was added. (Gusanos was another Liero-clone.)

After all, the concept of TeeWorlds and OpenLieroX aren't too different,
except that TW is played with mouse and OLX purely with keyboard. Also, the
rope is much longer in OLX and there is destructible terrain.

------
makmanalp
Oooh! Nice to see this on HN! If anyone has played soldat, this is a neat free
alternative and one of the more polished opensource games today.

~~~
14113
I didn't think it was open source though? According to wikipedia it's
shareware, with further features opened up upon registration?

Regardless, it is a great game!

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
It doesn't have a nice prominent GitHub link, but source is available:

[https://www.teeworlds.com/?page=docs&wiki=CompilingEverythin...](https://www.teeworlds.com/?page=docs&wiki=CompilingEverything)

~~~
heinrich5991
[https://github.com/teeworlds/teeworlds](https://github.com/teeworlds/teeworlds)

------
zanny
Hey look, its not even in the AUR, its in the official Arch repos:
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/teeworld...](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/teeworlds/)

------
ytjohn
There should a short demo/how to play when you start. When it starts up,
you're on a map with enemies swarming around and all you can figure to do is
move the target with the mouse and click to fire. After being stuck in one
spot and firing at the walls, you discover a right click sends out a grapple
and that seems the only way to move. Arrow keys do nothing, jikl; does
nothing, shift brings up a goofy context menu.

Then you make your way into settings and figure out the other buttons. A and D
are the default move buttons.

Playing this on a laptop with a trackpad was an exercise in frustration. Once
I eventually figured out where the controls were, I remapped movements and
firing to keyboard, but it seems you can't aim without a mouse. You find
yourself walking backwards and pointing your gun in the opposite direction.

At least now that I tried playing with the laptop, once I get home and have a
computer with a trackball, it might work out better.

~~~
shitlord
There are a lot of game types, but the easiest is probably DM (death match).
That is what I played when I first started. CTF (capture the flag) is also
kind of easy for beginners. If you are just starting out, pick a server with
low ping, and at least 4 players.

An important feature is jumping (I forgot the default key for this but I think
it's spacebar). Also, when you use the grapple, make sure you don't hook your
teammates, because that is annoying as hell.

I can't play for shit with a trackpad but some people can. I just use a USB
mouse. Teeworlds is strangely addicting.

------
klrr
Here is a similar game: [http://www.hedgewars.org/](http://www.hedgewars.org/)

~~~
Timmmmbob
No, that is a clone of Worms. This is a clone of Leiro which seems to also
have an open source exact-clone: [http://www.liero.be/](http://www.liero.be/).

The gameplay is totally different.

~~~
mineo
Can't hurt to mention Hedgewars as another really good open source game,
though.

------
beshrkayali
I remember playing this a long long time ago. Cross-platform is the news?
Pretty awesome game though. Movement mechanics is one of the best for 2d
multiplayer shooter games.

------
jbeja
Love the game, but i hate that i can't play with with my laptop, i always need
a mouse :(

------
ryan42
This has become our go-to game for after work gaming/drinking sessions. It's
very accessible to download in 5 minutes and start playing right away.

------
bichiliad
Downloads are super slow (THANKS, HN), anyone know if there are any mirrors
up?

~~~
minus7
Thanks for the hint. I moved the files to another host, check the site again.

------
farresito
I've played this game a few times and it's quite fun.

------
_mikz
Looks like a mix of Quake and Liero. Sweet.

------
Uchikoma
Reminds me of xpilot back in the days.

~~~
aaronem
My first thought was 'oh, hey, this looks a lot like xevil'.

------
fuckpig
Upvoted for cross-OS development done right.

